# Tourament results



## Wild Blue (May 12, 2009)

When will they post the results of the tourament out of Geneva. Just curious. Thanks Ron


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

40 lbs.won it.I had 37.90 lbs.good for 6th place.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

www.fishowf.com

Team Weight 
MARK HULL / STEVE BARTOLONE 40.04 
CHAD HAWLEY / BRIAN WHITLEATHER 39.64 
BRIAN DAVIES / PAUL KERR 38.52 
MITCH SHIPMAN / CHRIS SHIPMAN 38.08 
JAMES GWYNN / MATTHEW WHITACRE 37.92 
MARCO SPANO / VINCENT SPANO 37.90 
RON BRADWAY / BRET BERKEY 36.60 
JON SEIMBOR / KEITH WHITLATCH 35.80 
PUNKY BALL / BOB BALL 35.74 
BRAD DAILY / DOUG WILSON 35.56 
SCOTT GEITGEY / JASON KOPF 34.98 
GARY ZART / NICHOLAS ZART 34.36 
TODD ROBINSON / RONNIE RHODES 34.16 
STEVE BAYLOR / STEVE BOOHER 34.04
ERIC WILLIAMS / NATE ARNOLD 32.94 
STEVEN PURUCZKY / KEVIN LUKEHART 31.70 
CHARLIE ROBINSON / RAIRIGH 31.54 
GLENN REEDY / KEVIN HAYS 31.40 
JAMES DEAN / JEFF METZER 27.00 
CHAD SHILLIG / JIM WHITEHAIR 26.86 
JOHN CSIZMADIA / CLAYTON ALLSHOUSE 24.40 
CHRIS DUFFUS / TROYER 19.34 
JOSEPH BIRD / RON CABLE 17.80 
KEN LYNCE / RON SCHIAVONI 6.30 
KALINOWSKI / 0.00


----------

